# British Army Question



## army (23 Sep 2002)

Posted by *"Jay Digital" <todesengel@home.com>* on *Wed, 14 Feb 2001 15:33:09 -0500*
Could anyone tell me what exactly a Colour Sergeant is? More 
specifically their duties and perhaps their equivalent in the Canadian 
ranks?
Regards
Jay
Could anyone tell me 
what exactly a
Colour Sergeant is? More specifically their duties and perhaps their 
equivalent
in the Canadian ranks?
Regards
Jay
--------------------------------------------------------
NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
to majordomo@CdnArmy.ca from the account you wish to
remove, with the line "unsubscribe army-list" in the
message body.


----------



## army (23 Sep 2002)

Posted by *Juno847627709@aol.com* on *Wed, 14 Feb 2001 18:34:46 EST*
I‘d like to know as well.
I was watching ‘Battle Stripes‘ the other night and the term came up quite a 
bit.
Well????
            -matt
--------------------------------------------------------
NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
to majordomo@CdnArmy.ca from the account you wish to
remove, with the line "unsubscribe army-list" in the
message body.


----------



## army (23 Sep 2002)

Posted by *"Peter deVries" <rsm_kes_cc254@hotmail.com>* on *Thu, 15 Feb 2001 00:14:22 *
I believe, it is equivalent to our warrant officer.
Pete
>From: Juno847627709@aol.com
>Reply-To: army-list@CdnArmy.ca
>To: army-list@CdnArmy.ca
>Subject: Re: British Army Question
>Date: Wed, 14 Feb 2001 18:34:46 EST
>
>I‘d like to know as well.
>I was watching ‘Battle Stripes‘ the other night and the term came up quite 
>a
>bit.
>Well????
>             -matt
>--------------------------------------------------------
>NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
>to majordomo@CdnArmy.ca from the account you wish to
>remove, with the line "unsubscribe army-list" in the
>message body.
_________________________________________________________________________
Get Your Private, Free E-mail from MSN Hotmail at  http://www.hotmail.com. 
--------------------------------------------------------
NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
to majordomo@CdnArmy.ca from the account you wish to
remove, with the line "unsubscribe army-list" in the
message body.


----------



## army (23 Sep 2002)

Posted by *"Peter deVries" <rsm_kes_cc254@hotmail.com>* on *Thu, 15 Feb 2001 00:16:38 *
Matt,
  Is that show Battle Stripes still on? What time, channel, etc???
Pete
>From: Juno847627709@aol.com
>Reply-To: army-list@CdnArmy.ca
>To: army-list@CdnArmy.ca
>Subject: Re: British Army Question
>Date: Wed, 14 Feb 2001 18:34:46 EST
>
>I‘d like to know as well.
>I was watching ‘Battle Stripes‘ the other night and the term came up quite 
>a
>bit.
>Well????
>             -matt
>--------------------------------------------------------
>NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
>to majordomo@CdnArmy.ca from the account you wish to
>remove, with the line "unsubscribe army-list" in the
>message body.
_________________________________________________________________________
Get Your Private, Free E-mail from MSN Hotmail at  http://www.hotmail.com. 
--------------------------------------------------------
NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
to majordomo@CdnArmy.ca from the account you wish to
remove, with the line "unsubscribe army-list" in the
message body.


----------



## army (23 Sep 2002)

Posted by *Beth MacFarlane <elljay@nbnet.nb.ca>* on *Wed, 14 Feb 2001 20:53:59 -0400*
Re Colour Sergeant:   I have only heard it used pertaining to a Guards
Regimenti.e. Canadian Guards or Governor-General‘s Foot Guards, etc.  Staff Sgt
was always the rank between Sgt and WOII and was the Company QM.
Re:  WHere Right and Glory Lead means just what it says. where all gunners go
Ubique
Bob MacFarlane
Peter deVries wrote:
> I believe, it is equivalent to our warrant officer.
> Pete
>
> >From: Juno847627709@aol.com
> >Reply-To: army-list@CdnArmy.ca
> >To: army-list@CdnArmy.ca
> >Subject: Re: British Army Question
> >Date: Wed, 14 Feb 2001 18:34:46 EST
> >
> >I‘d like to know as well.
> >I was watching ‘Battle Stripes‘ the other night and the term came up quite
> >a
> >bit.
> >Well????
> >             -matt
> >--------------------------------------------------------
> >NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
> >to majordomo@CdnArmy.ca from the account you wish to
> >remove, with the line "unsubscribe army-list" in the
> >message body.
>
> _________________________________________________________________________
> Get Your Private, Free E-mail from MSN Hotmail at  http://www.hotmail.com. 
>
> --------------------------------------------------------
> NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
> to majordomo@CdnArmy.ca from the account you wish to
> remove, with the line "unsubscribe army-list" in the
> message body.
--------------------------------------------------------
NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
to majordomo@CdnArmy.ca from the account you wish to
remove, with the line "unsubscribe army-list" in the
message body.


----------



## army (23 Sep 2002)

Posted by *"Gow" <jgow@home.com>* on *Wed, 14 Feb 2001 20:12:15 -0500*
Colour Sergeant is a pre-integration rank, with tree stripes and  crown on
top.
Now we call them Warrant Officers
----- Original Message -----
From: 
To: 
Sent: Wednesday, February 14, 2001 6:34 PM
Subject: Re: British Army Question
> I‘d like to know as well.
> I was watching ‘Battle Stripes‘ the other night and the term came up quite
a
> bit.
> Well????
>             -matt
> --------------------------------------------------------
> NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
> to majordomo@CdnArmy.ca from the account you wish to
> remove, with the line "unsubscribe army-list" in the
> message body.
--------------------------------------------------------
NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
to majordomo@CdnArmy.ca from the account you wish to
remove, with the line "unsubscribe army-list" in the
message body.


----------



## army (23 Sep 2002)

Posted by *"burgess marskell" <db_marskell@hotmail.com>* on *Thu, 15 Feb 2001 02:23:22 *
what was the term? i think the series ended, but i hear history television 
channel 43 where i am is going to start playing it again on the weekend 
some time
1st Lieutenant Burgess Marskell
Canadian Armed Forces
>From: "Peter deVries" 
>Reply-To: army-list@CdnArmy.ca
>To: army-list@CdnArmy.ca
>Subject: Re: British Army Question
>Date: Thu, 15 Feb 2001 00:16:38
>
>Matt,
>  Is that show Battle Stripes still on? What time, channel, etc???
>Pete
>
>
>>From: Juno847627709@aol.com
>>Reply-To: army-list@CdnArmy.ca
>>To: army-list@CdnArmy.ca
>>Subject: Re: British Army Question
>>Date: Wed, 14 Feb 2001 18:34:46 EST
>>
>>I‘d like to know as well.
>>I was watching ‘Battle Stripes‘ the other night and the term came up quite
>>a
>>bit.
>>Well????
>>             -matt
>>--------------------------------------------------------
>>NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
>>to majordomo@CdnArmy.ca from the account you wish to
>>remove, with the line "unsubscribe army-list" in the
>>message body.
>
>_________________________________________________________________________
>Get Your Private, Free E-mail from MSN Hotmail at  http://www.hotmail.com. 
>
>--------------------------------------------------------
>NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
>to majordomo@CdnArmy.ca from the account you wish to
>remove, with the line "unsubscribe army-list" in the
>message body.
_________________________________________________________________________
Get Your Private, Free E-mail from MSN Hotmail at  http://www.hotmail.com. 
--------------------------------------------------------
NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
to majordomo@CdnArmy.ca from the account you wish to
remove, with the line "unsubscribe army-list" in the
message body.


----------



## army (23 Sep 2002)

Posted by *"Jay Digital" <todesengel@home.com>* on *Wed, 14 Feb 2001 21:47:08 -0500*
It‘s on The History Channel at various times. I usually catch it at an
ungodly 4AM
----- Original Message -----
From: "Peter deVries" 
To: 
Sent: Thursday, February 15, 2001 12:16 AM
Subject: Re: British Army Question
> Matt,
>   Is that show Battle Stripes still on? What time, channel, etc???
> Pete
>
>
> >From: Juno847627709@aol.com
> >Reply-To: army-list@CdnArmy.ca
> >To: army-list@CdnArmy.ca
> >Subject: Re: British Army Question
> >Date: Wed, 14 Feb 2001 18:34:46 EST
> >
> >I‘d like to know as well.
> >I was watching ‘Battle Stripes‘ the other night and the term came up
quite
> >a
> >bit.
> >Well????
> >             -matt
> >--------------------------------------------------------
> >NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
> >to majordomo@CdnArmy.ca from the account you wish to
> >remove, with the line "unsubscribe army-list" in the
> >message body.
>
> _________________________________________________________________________
> Get Your Private, Free E-mail from MSN Hotmail at  http://www.hotmail.com. 
>
> --------------------------------------------------------
> NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
> to majordomo@CdnArmy.ca from the account you wish to
> remove, with the line "unsubscribe army-list" in the
> message body.
--------------------------------------------------------
NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
to majordomo@CdnArmy.ca from the account you wish to
remove, with the line "unsubscribe army-list" in the
message body.


----------



## army (23 Sep 2002)

Posted by *Juno847627709@aol.com* on *Fri, 16 Feb 2001 15:44:34 EST*
Yeah, I‘m not sure of the actual time either, but sometimes I catch it on the 
history channelalso 43 where I am I believe Saturdays at about 18:00 or so.
            -Matt
--------------------------------------------------------
NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
to majordomo@CdnArmy.ca from the account you wish to
remove, with the line "unsubscribe army-list" in the
message body.


----------

